# Is it really worth moving to the UK?



## Pazuzu91 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello all! 

Just joined here. Looks like a nice bunch of respectable expats.  I've been wanting to move over to the UK from the US since I was little. I'm 18 right now, fresh out of high school, and now I have a window of opportunity to move there. While everyone else is going to college, to me it seemed like a waste of time. The only thing that would get me moving in life is just to get out of this small town in the US. I do have some concerns, though...this could be a very wise decision or one not so wise. Could anyone help me decide if this is a good or bad decision? 

I do have dual citizenship for the UK and US. My mother is a British citizen and I was born in the UK, so this automatically makes me a citizen, right? I've heard that I have it somewhat easy and somewhat hard having a dual citizenship. Anyone care to point out the pros and cons? I guess a pro would be that I will have no problem moving in and out of the country to the UK or visiting neighboring Euro countries. The major con that I have heard is the taxes. Do I really have to basically pay double the taxes? How will that hinder my living over there?

Another thing, I've heard that the economy in the UK isn't really at it's best right now, as is the US. What would be worse living in right now: UK or US?

I have family in the UK that have agreed to let me stay with them until I get the gist of things. So I don't have to worry about getting place to live for a while. 

Any help would be appreciated! Sorry if this in the wrong place...I was torn between putting this in the UK forum or USA forum. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Pazuzu91 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Just joined here. Looks like a nice bunch of respectable expats.  I've been wanting to move over to the UK from the US since I was little. I'm 18 right now, fresh out of high school, and now I have a window of opportunity to move there. While everyone else is going to college, to me it seemed like a waste of time. The only thing that would get me moving in life is just to get out of this small town in the US. I do have some concerns, though...this could be a very wise decision or one not so wise. Could anyone help me decide if this is a good or bad decision?
> 
> ...


If you were born in the UK then you should get a British passport - it will make your entry and employment easier.
The wages are better in the UK and the cost of living is about the same as the USA. (More for this, less for that - so it's swings and roundabouts).
The National Health service is paid direct to the government out of your wages, but it's nothing like what you actually pay in the USA for health!!!
All the best, it's a beautiful country, we're returning to it in 2 days after 5 loooong years in Canada.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, first of all, you need to get yourself a UK passport if you don't already have one. 

Secondly, you need to consider just exactly what you plan on doing to support yourself in the UK (or anywhere else in the EU). A US high school diploma isn't always recognized as being a job qualification outside the US. 

The good news is that you won't pay double taxes, but you will have to file US taxes for the rest of your life. And it takes a solid year of living overseas before you become eligible for the US overseas earned income exclusion. For more information on how that works, check the IRS website and download Publication 54, which is for US citizens living overseas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> OK, first of all, you need to get yourself a UK passport if you don't already have one.
> 
> Secondly, you need to consider just exactly what you plan on doing to support yourself in the UK (or anywhere else in the EU). A US high school diploma isn't always recognized as being a job qualification outside the US.
> 
> ...


Bev,
I was just actually about to post a question about the US taxes...sigh. hope its not too complicated!
<3 Pepper <3


----------



## Pazuzu91 (Jul 11, 2010)

Much obliged for the answers all.  Yes, I forgot to mention about the British passports. I do have one. I have a bit of a question on that as well. The last time I had my passport renewed, I was 13. I am now 18. For everyone under an adult, it's every 5 years (I think?) you have to get your passport renewed and for everyone who is an adult, it's 10 years. So do I qualify for the 10 years? Sorry if I worded it wrong.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pazuzu91 said:


> Much obliged for the answers all.  Yes, I forgot to mention about the British passports. I do have one. I have a bit of a question on that as well. The last time I had my passport renewed, I was 13. I am now 18. For everyone under an adult, it's every 5 years (I think?) you have to get your passport renewed and for everyone who is an adult, it's 10 years. So do I qualify for the 10 years? Sorry if I worded it wrong.


In fact you get a ten-year passport from the age of 16. So the next passport you get will be for ten years, which you should apply now - any remaining validity of your existing passport will be added to the new, up to 9 months.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

If you are a British citizen and you have a free place to stay while you get acclimated, go for it... If you're not going to go to college, you'll be in pretty much the same boat whether you're in the States or the UK. 

As to the taxes, you won't pay double. There's a crediting system, so you basically pay the highest of the two taxes. But not both. Although, no offense, but if you're just fresh out of high school I doubt you'll be earning in a very high tax bracket, so this should be the least of your worries.

If I were you, I'd do it. You're young and unencumbered and really have nothing to lose. I would, however, encourage you to explore which career options are of interest to you. And to study to gain qualifications - in the UK or the States - to work in your chosen field. Just a high school diploma with no further training isn't likely to take you far.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## Pazuzu91 (Jul 11, 2010)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> If you are a British citizen and you have a free place to stay while you get acclimated, go for it... If you're not going to go to college, you'll be in pretty much the same boat whether you're in the States or the UK.
> 
> As to the taxes, you won't pay double. There's a crediting system, so you basically pay the highest of the two taxes. But not both. Although, no offense, but if you're just fresh out of high school I doubt you'll be earning in a very high tax bracket, so this should be the least of your worries.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! I think once I get over there, I'll see what I could do about a further education.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Pazuzu91 said:


> Thanks for that! I think once I get over there, I'll see what I could do about a further education.


Great! I think you're in for the adventure of a lifetime... I went to Europe when I was 21 and it radically changed my perspective on life and the world. Don't think twice, just go!


----------

